# Used AXYZ table



## Tim70 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello everyone!
I recently purchased a used AXYZ 4010, (1999) and am having trouble getting the computer to transmit the cut files to the machine. It uses a 9 pin data cable from PC to table. There is an AXYZ LRC card in the PC, but the port for the card doesn't show up , all I have is Comm port 1, Comm port 2 and printer port. Shouldn't the port show up for the AXYZ LRC card?
I know the machine runs properly, I watched it cutting a sign before I purchased it. I don't have much info for the table but I did have some that explained installing the LRC card and installing the Toolpath software. It said once toolpath was installed that it would recognize the card and there would be nothing else to do. 
I don't know if re-installing toolpath will do the trick. Any insight to this is much appreciated.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Tim and welcome. Some of our CNC knowledgeable members should be along soon to help out.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I am not sure,but I think you will have to get an adapter that will go from your cable to cable that will hook up as a USB port on your computer. I think you can purchase this cross over at any computer store. Not sure if this is your answer or not. hope it helps.


----------



## hammerheadmike (Jan 4, 2016)

We had to use a usb to rs-485 converter box on our axyz


----------



## Tim70 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I will have to give that a try. I haven't had any time to work on it lately, been busy with other side jobs.


----------

